# Molding



## Nicoleteres (Feb 29, 2012)

Im putting molding around my living room, but 
There is not enough room for the molding above
An arch, any ideas on what to do?


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Return crown (I assume) to itself/wall short of and past the arch, and go with a smaller crown above arch, between larger crown returns, if possible.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture, were all going to be guessing without more info.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

seeing is believing....I hear to talking but Ijust can't see....picture please:laughing:


----------

